#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Become a part of Microsoft Family...! Register and win...!

## vishualhat

*Become a part of Microsoft Family...!*
http://bit.ly/sdgCle

friends !!! ....here is the opportunity for all students to show the talent to this world...If u r a computer geek or an enthusiastic student, then register yourself in the link given below. Show ur talent to d world n win lots of exciting prizes n make yourself a part of Microsoft family and get Microsoft Certified for free......
Its time to prove yourself n shine,and GRAB UR CHANCE TO VISIT AUSTRALIA and may freebies like T-Shirts,Pen drives,and Licensed Microsoft software's...
*
SO hurry up.....register now For Microsoft Imagine cup...!
Last date for registration is : 30 Dec 2011...*

http://bit.ly/sdgCle

Regards,

Vishal Alhat
Microsoft Student Partner,
Microsoft India.





  Similar Threads: introduction to NC part machining and part programming Rhyolite Family in engineering geology pdf download Feldspar Family in engineering geologypdf download WAY TO IDENTIFY PART FAMILY free pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf

----------

